# Norfolk salt marsh coffee - BB



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Anyone tried these?

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/limited-release-salt-marsh-brazil-camocim-roast-coffee-250-grams.html?utm_campaign=86929_Last of the Winter batch&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Time Leisure Ltd t%2Fa Bella Barista&dm_i=57CL,1V2P,16YSBP,5SQJ,1

They look a bit too 'faddy' for me to drop fifteen quid. Anyone given them a go?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nope!


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Aged in the salt marshes? Doesn't sound appealing. But I guess you never know.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I've tried them, huge fan of salt marsh lamb, and we holiday near where they age them, so they seemed worth a (double) shot.

Won't be bothering again.


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Would this be similar to 'Monsooned Coffee'? I. E. Monsoon Malibar. Here's a description I found online of 'Monsooned' coffee, sounds similar...

When coffee was transported from India to Europe during the British Raj, it was sent over in wooden boxes. As I'm sure you can imagine, these wooden boxes were no match for the fierce monsoon months that India is known for. Over time, the beans would absorb a considerable amount of moisture from the rain which had a significant effect on the beans.

'Moonsooned' coffee loses its acidity. As a result of this loss in acidity, the coffee will have very strong and pungent flavours, leading to mixed opinions about it. Some love the coffees strong and unique flavours while others miss the acidity and think the flavours are too overpowering and are the result of defective processing. You will also notice that 'monsooned' coffee has a hint of spice too which has divided opinions further.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

The BB beans aren't aged in the water they're aged in a building the saltiness can permeate


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Yes I bought two bags and just run out. I personally loved them and most visitors did. They really are the taste of the sea and worth giving them ago.


----------

